# No bacon? TIME TO PANIC!



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Aaaaaagh! No bacon? Say it ain't so!
http://www.newsnet5.com/dpp/lifesty...-of-worldwide-bacon-shortage-starting-in-2013


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

Dear God please no... 

Time to buy a chest freezer and fill 'er up!


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

Heard that this morning on the radio...

1st thought... I must get to Sam's and stock up on black label thick cut bacon LOL!!!

2nd thought... I bet bacon would be a good currency =) Alomst as good as coffee


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

So there is something that would make me give up all my preps and say life ain’t worth living after all.


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

razorback said:


> 2nd thought... I bet bacon would be a good currency =) Alomst as good as coffee


Well, I tell ya one thing. I certainly wouldn't wanna bother with anybody who DOESN'T eat bacon!


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

No bacon! It really IS TEOTWAWKI!


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

Relax boys and girls, the shortage will be in England...the US pork supply is doing well!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

db2469 said:


> Relax boys and girls, the shortage will be in England...the US pork supply is doing well!


But what if it jumps the pond! 

Catch y'all later! I'm off to Sam's Club!


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

geez...you guys prepare for everything!


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Hmmmmm , I smell a "How to can bacon" thread on the horizon .


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

But the flu virus is killing chickens and pigs in VietNam and will soon be here--maybe!!!!!!!!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Friknnewguy said:


> Hmmmmm , I smell a "How to can bacon" thread on the horizon .


Already done. 

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/canned-meats-shelf-life-nutrition-5354/index2.html


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Friknnewguy said:


> Hmmmmm , I smell a "How to can bacon" thread on the horizon .


All you have to do is ask ... 

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/canned-meats-shelf-life-nutrition-5354/index2.html

LOL ... looks like we were posting at the same time.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

And this is why I keep a massive supply of bacon on hand, continually using up the oldest bacon and then restocking. I should be able to out last the shortage while hiding out in my own home. But if I can't I will bug out and search for more suitable bacon. And if absolutely necessary (and I mean absolutely) I will compromise my morals and take bacon from others using force. Ethics and morals are one thing but the very survival of my family and their bacon needs is another. I just hope we never have a real bacon hit the fan event (aka BHTF).


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Bacon comes from pigs? I thought it was made from Tofu!:eyebulge:


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

db2469 said:


> Relax boys and girls, the shortage will be in England...the US pork supply is doing well!


The article says WORLDWIDE shortage.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Friknnewguy said:


> Hmmmmm , I smell a "How to can bacon" thread on the horizon .


All ready been done!

Easier then ya thin.

Wrap up in parchment paper inta the jar an pressure can!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

db2469 said:


> geez...you guys prepare for everything!


Ah, you learning us now! :flower::eyebulge:

(that was in my southern, horrible grammar accent meant to make ya laugh)


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Nooooooo! Not my bacon. Time to do lots of canning.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Time to make real good friends with PorkyPig :sssh:


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Another story on it! News is spreading. Get to the store before there is a run on the bacon.

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-202_162-57519703/global-bacon-shortage-unavoidable-group-says/


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Fire up the smoker im goin huntin!!!!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

On a side note; have any of you had beef bacon? I bought a side of beef a month or so back and when I was sorting through it I found 3-4 packages of what it labeled "beef bacon". I find it hard to believe it's not d-e-l-i-c-i-o-u-s with a name like bacon, but I have never heard of beef bacon before. 

Back on topic: I suppose the companies that make turkey bacon are going to clean up if the shortage comes to fruition. I would not normally eat the stuff, but if there is no pork bacon to be found I might just give it a shot. Besides my BLT would suck if it was just an LT.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Beef bacon be good stuff to!

This be just like gas prices. Producers gonna cut back on hogs fer a bit so there's gonna be a shortage! Raise the prices! All ya wanna buy ifin ya got the money!


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

No shortage Of BIOBACON my friends.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Yall worried me. Had to go to the store just in case.


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

Davarm said:


> Bacon comes from pigs? I thought it was made from Tofu!:eyebulge:


It is, just not the kind we eat.
I woke up this morning to another thread mentioning a bacon shortage... And now this.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

Davarm said:


> Bacon comes from pigs? I thought it was made from Tofu!:eyebulge:


Fake-on?! Yeah, if my choice was between eating that, and death, I'd choose the latter.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

It is a ploy ... bacon is bad for you ...


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

*Andi said:


> It is a ploy ... bacon is bad for you ...


You.....

You lie.....


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

CapnJack said:


> You.....
> 
> You lie.....


:yummy:

Think TURKEY bacon ...:rofl:

(Sorry, couldn't help myself)


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

*Andi said:


> It is a ploy ... bacon is bad for you ...


I'll die a happy man!

My first attempt at making bacon from pork belly several months ago went pretty well. With all the wild hogs in Texas, thats a skill that may be useful in a few months.

Wouldn't beef bacon be Brisket?


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Davarm said:


> I'll die a happy man!
> 
> My first attempt at making bacon from pork belly several months ago went pretty well. With all the wild hogs in Texas, thats a skill that may be useful in a few months.
> 
> Wouldn't beef bacon be Brisket?


Lot of wild pigs in Florida too!:beercheer:


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

biobacon said:


> No shortage Of BIOBACON my friends.


biobacon... "bio"bacon.... is that GMO bacon? :scratch :teehee:


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

On an episode of Diners, Drive ins and Dives there was a place that had a great way to prepare pig belly. Cut the belly into large pieces, dry rub and let sit for 24 hours. Then cover with duck fat and cook for a few hours or until done. Cut into hot dog size slices and jam a stick into them. Dredge in cornmeal then dredge in a batter mix. Place in the deep fryer until golden brown.

Battered deep fried pork belly on a stick! That man sure was thinking.


----------



## showmegal (Sep 14, 2011)

Bacon Spam...yummm...


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

It is a muslim terrorist detector...


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

Woody said:


> On an episode of Diners, Drive ins and Dives there was a place that had a great way to prepare pig belly. Cut the belly into large pieces, dry rub and let sit for 24 hours. Then cover with duck fat and cook for a few hours or until done. Cut into hot dog size slices and jam a stick into them. Dredge in cornmeal then dredge in a batter mix. Place in the deep fryer until golden brown.
> 
> Battered deep fried pork belly on a stick! That man sure was thinking.


Good Lord! 

That's FANTASTIC! :congrat:


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I just heard on the radio this morning that Iowa pork producers are dumping the pigs off at market like crazy and not getting more. Be on the lookout for a price change and stock up!!


----------



## katen (Aug 25, 2012)

My husband is so bothered by the thought of losing his precious bacon he wants to go get 2 pigs...I've said NO and tried to put my foot down but more than likely we will end up with a couple unbelievably stinky and loud pigs that my kids will love and cry when we turn them into bacon and pork chops....ugh!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Slightly on topic.....

I heard wild hog meat is nasty. This is what I heard, I've not tried it.

We have some friends who stalked and finally got some wild hogs that's was demolishing their corn crop (we are talking thousands of acres) they cooked them up and said they weren't worth eating.

My husband won't let me have a pig, or I'd raise one or two a year and take them somewhere...or as we did when I was a kid, have slaughter day, but I can't do that myself.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

katen said:


> My husband is so bothered by the thought of losing his precious bacon he wants to go get 2 pigs...I've said NO and tried to put my foot down but more than likely we will end up with a couple unbelievably stinky and loud pigs that my kids will love and cry when we turn them into bacon and pork chops....ugh!


I am telling you, THAT will be some of the very best pork you've ever eaten! If hubby will do it all, I'd do it! No joke! It's worth it.

I'm jealous.


----------



## katen (Aug 25, 2012)

DJgang said:


> I am telling you, THAT will be some of the very best pork you've ever eaten! If hubby will do it all, I'd do it! No joke! It's worth it.
> 
> I'm jealous.


Oh I know it's good...but I can vividly remember having a "pet" pig, her name was miss oinklys, she left on the trailer one day and I didn't think much about it, we had horses an I was used to them leaving for trail rides, training and what not. Well about a month later we were eating breakfast, I said something about how great the bacon was and my parents said "oh yeah? Well it's miss oinklys!". 30 years later and I still haven't forgot or forgiven them lol


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

katen said:


> My husband is so bothered by the thought of losing his precious bacon he wants to go get 2 pigs...I've said NO and tried to put my foot down but more than likely we will end up with a couple unbelievably stinky and loud pigs that my kids will love and cry when we turn them into bacon and pork chops....ugh!


Name 'em Pork Chop and Bacon. The irony will be delicious.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

DJgang said:


> Slightly on topic.....
> 
> I heard wild hog meat is nasty. This is what I heard, I've not tried it.
> 
> ...


I respectfully disagree with your neighbors assessment of wild hog. It is good. They are a nuisance round here with a year long season so I always try and het a couple piglets alond with a larger hog. Piglets best. They dont taste like the pork supermarkets get. Not farm raised and all. Good just different. The belly is much thinner than bacon you get at store. They breed so fast I can see them bouncing back quickly after the initial shtf hunting spree and being a large part of the staple diet. Get used to it now.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Oh I know it's good...but I can vividly remember having a "pet" pig, her name was miss oinklys, she left on the trailer one day and I didn't think much about it, we had horses an I was used to them leaving for trail rides, training and what not. Well about a month later we were eating breakfast, I said something about how great the bacon was and my parents said "oh yeah? Well it's miss oinklys!". 30 years later and I still haven't forgot or forgiven them lol


And this is why I make sure all of my children know that animals are food not friends. Hamburgers do not grow on hamburger trees, they are dead cows on a bun. Bacon is not make in a lab, it's a chunk of meat cut off a hog. The worst thing Walt Disney did to America was get children thinking (incorrectly) that animals are just like people.

It's funny how people who own fish as pets have no issues eating fish. Apparently we can only assign love to something we can hug and kiss.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I need bacon. I cannot survive without it. Its the reason we are who we are. Disaster awaits. If islamists knew how tasty it is they would rethink terrorist thoughts! 72 virgins or a BLT in a strip club??? I pick the BLT. I know I'm not alone in this.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

mojo4 said:


> I need bacon. I cannot survive without it. Its the reason we are who we are. Disaster awaits. If islamists knew how tasty it is they would rethink terrorist thoughts! 72 virgins or a BLT in a strip club??? I pick the BLT. I know I'm not alone in this.


Bacon and coffee are two of the ways I know God truly loves me. Adding the craziness of good bread, delicious sweet tomatoes, crisp iceburg or other fabulous greens, with mayo and tangy pickles makes something already awesome and transcends all normal planes of happiness and goodness. Blt for dinner!


----------



## WatchUr6 (May 18, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Bacon and coffee are two of the ways I know God truly loves me. Adding the craziness of good bread, delicious sweet tomatoes, crisp iceburg or other fabulous greens, with mayo and tangy pickles makes something already awesome and transcends all normal planes of happiness and goodness. Blt for dinner!


That sounds delicious. Except I gotta use miracle whip (tastier).

You know what goes good with Bacon? More Bacon!!!! Yum


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> I respectfully disagree with your neighbors assessment of wild hog. It is good. They are a nuisance round here with a year long season so I always try and het a couple piglets alond with a larger hog. Piglets best. They dont taste like the pork supermarkets get. Not farm raised and all. Good just different. The belly is much thinner than bacon you get at store. They breed so fast I can see them bouncing back quickly after the initial shtf hunting spree and being a large part of the staple diet. Get used to it now.


Interesting. Thank you for your experience.

Our friend had a hard time getting them. He set up cameras and watched their habits. They knew when he had been there and didn't come back for days. It was really interesting hearing him talk about these animals. They appear to be very smart.

Luckily I've not had a run in with any on the mountain, but they will ruin a crop.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

katen said:


> Oh I know it's good...but I can vividly remember having a "pet" pig, her name was miss oinklys, she left on the trailer one day and I didn't think much about it, we had horses an I was used to them leaving for trail rides, training and what not. Well about a month later we were eating breakfast, I said something about how great the bacon was and my parents said "oh yeah? Well it's miss oinklys!". 30 years later and I still haven't forgot or forgiven them lol


Our friends 'housed' our hogs, so I never saw them. I can understand not wanting the kids to get attached, etc. mama's nature completely.

Anywhere or anyone be wiling to share a location? Y'all supply some feed, they supply the place and split the meat?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

DJgang said:


> Slightly on topic.....
> 
> I heard wild hog meat is nasty. This is what I heard, I've not tried it.


I love it,but it does NOT taste like pork.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

DJgang said:


> Interesting. Thank you for your experience.
> 
> Our friend had a hard time getting them. He set up cameras and watched their habits. They knew when he had been there and didn't come back for days. It was really interesting hearing him talk about these animals. They appear to be very smart.
> 
> Luckily I've not had a run in with any on the mountain, but they will ruin a crop.


They destroy everything in their path. A pack of hogs leave a path of destruction on the ground like a tornado through the forest. Makes it easy to see where they go. Use a big rifle. You dont wanna piss em off with a pea shooter.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

Plan are in works for "The Great American Bacon Round-Up"  I will have my BACON!!! 

We have wild hogs here like crazy!!! DH and FIL use to hunt them back in the day, they say you have to get the little ones, they are tastier =( BUT they are so cute!!! Why couldn't the big ugly boars be tasty? And the way you prepare it makes all the difference in the world. Don't ask me how though I haven't got a clue, I'm a city girl that married a guy who's dad would cook turtle soup.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

razorback said:


> Plan are in works for "The Great American Bacon Round-Up"  I will have my BACON!!!
> 
> We have wild hogs here like crazy!!! DH and FIL use to hunt them back in the day, they say you have to get the little ones, they are tastier =( BUT they are so cute!!! Why couldn't the big ugly boars be tasty? And the way you prepare it makes all the difference in the world. Don't ask me how though I haven't got a clue, I'm a city girl that married a guy who's dad would cook turtle soup.


The same way you would any other wild game.Soak it in salt water before you process it. Cut it up into manageable peaces. Put it in a large container put water in to cover the meat and about a half a box of salt. Let it sit over night. Rinse in cold clear water and process. We never had a gamey taste when we did this. The salt draws out the blood thats in the meat.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

*Andi said:


> It is a ploy ... bacon is bad for you ...


Andi, I will sacrifice myself for you and eat your share of the bacon! LOL


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

DJgang said:


> Slightly on topic.....
> 
> I heard wild hog meat is nasty. This is what I heard, I've not tried it.
> 
> We have some friends who stalked and finally got some wild hogs that's was demolishing their corn crop (we are talking thousands of acres) they cooked them up and said they weren't worth eating.


INTACT males will taste nasty. If you get a SOW, it is good.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

katen said:


> My husband is so bothered by the thought of losing his precious bacon he wants to go get 2 pigs...I've said NO and tried to put my foot down but more than likely we will end up with a couple unbelievably stinky and loud pigs that my kids will love and cry when we turn them into bacon and pork chops....ugh!


Full grown pigs are loud and nasty. They are not pet-like. I doubt your kids will want to keep them. We are not talking cute tv pigs.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

We pasture our pigs ... they have their own mud puddle, that my husband adds fresh water to each day. They have their own house with straw (all they are missing is cable but if I don't have it ... they are not getting it! )

And ours are not that loud or nasty ... :dunno: Maybe because they are out to pasture ... maybe ... not sure.

But if the weather holds ..."dinner" will be sunday dinner. (I know ... How could we ... but hey, how does that go ...country folks will survive)

And fresh BACON !!!! (evil lol)


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I'd love to raise our own pigs. Just 2 of them, don't have room for more than that. I am hoping to have extra goat milk next spring and pigs raised on milk is supposedly some of the best meat you've ever had!!


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

kejmack said:


> INTACT males will taste nasty. If you get a SOW, it is good.


I know of some 'good ol' boys' in N FL who come from generations of hog hunting with dogs, and they catch these big boars, castrate them on the spot, and release them for the next hunter who will then have some good meat.

Now THAT'S being neighborly.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

*Andi said:


> We pasture our pigs ... they have their own mud puddle, that my husband adds fresh water to each day. They have their own house with straw (all they are missing is cable but if I don't have it ... they are not getting it! )
> 
> And ours are not that loud or nasty ... :dunno: Maybe because they are out to pasture ... maybe ... not sure.
> 
> ...


Do you all have rings in their noses to keep them from rooting up the ground (and under the fence)?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

No rings ... They are fenced with woven wire with a hot wire about 6 inches off the ground. (That keeps them from the fence.)


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

We kept our pigs on a 1/2 acre lot with a hot wire along the bottom to keep them off the fence. We raised two at a time. Every time they'd see us, they'd start squealing because they'd want chow. One time we had a sow that would get down right angry if she saw us and we didn't have something for her. One time a stray cat fell into the pig lot and met a nasty death. I've never had a pig that I considered nice. By the time they were ready to butcher, I was more than ready to do it. 

But once you've had homegrown pork, you will NEVER want anything else. It is so darn good.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

got 7 quarts of bacon canned last night. More tonight then back to the store for more. We buy the Gwaltney thick sliced as it is cheaper than the 12oz packages pound for pound.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

You know me gang, the contrarian...lol...but since I eat bacon MAYBE once a year (just not part of our menu), bacon will be one of our least missed items when the SHTF but I didn't cause the shortage so don't pile on!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

There it is. Science has proven that a lack of Vitamin B(acon) causes liberal delusions and democratic (or Independent) tendencies. Take 4 slices of bacon orally 3x daily until the symptoms subside. The side effects of bacon include clear thinking, happiness and utter contentment. May have addictive properties and should only be taken under the supervision of a qualified butcher.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> There it is. Science has proven that a lack of Vitamin B(acon) causes liberal delusions and democratic (or Independent) tendencies. Take 4 slices of bacon orally 3x daily until the symptoms subside. The side effects of bacon include clear thinking, happiness and utter contentment. May have addictive properties and should only be taken under the supervision of a qualified butcher.


LOL...I wondered how I got this way! And now that there's a cure, there's a shortage....story of my life!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

kejmack said:


> INTACT males will taste nasty. If you get a SOW, it is good.


Now that makes sense!

A young one or a sow ... Stay away from testosterone, ha ha


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> And this is why I make sure all of my children know that animals are food not friends. Hamburgers do not grow on hamburger trees, they are dead cows on a bun. Bacon is not make in a lab, it's a chunk of meat cut off a hog. The worst thing Walt Disney did to America was get children thinking (incorrectly) that animals are just like people.
> 
> It's funny how people who own fish as pets have no issues eating fish. Apparently we can only assign love to something we can hug and kiss.


that's why "they" make what I call :eyebulge: "sterile beef and pork" on little white trays. its beef or pork, not a cow or pig. we can't kill daisy  but we can eat beef.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> It's funny how people who own fish as pets have no issues eating fish. Apparently we can only assign love to something we can hug and kiss.


You mean ya don't hug an kiss yer fish! How can ya be so cruel!:eyebulge:


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

catsraven said:


> The same way you would any other wild game.Soak it in salt water before you process it. Cut it up into manageable peaces. Put it in a large container put water in to cover the meat and about a half a box of salt. Let it sit over night. Rinse in cold clear water and process. We never had a gamey taste when we did this. The salt draws out the blood thats in the meat.


DH does put his deer meat in a sink full of cold water for a bit before he cuts it up. I've heard about a salt bath before but never tried it, I'll get a hold of some this year and try it out.

I know as much as he loves to hunt I should do more than jerky with it LOL!!! He won't even take anything now unless it has HUGE horns.

I MUST LEARN TO LOVE WILD GAME, I MUST LEARN TO LOVE WILD GAME  Wonder how many times I need to say that before it happens...


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

*I TOLD Y'ALL PIGS ARE NOT NICE!!!!*

COOS BAY, OR (KPTV) -

An Oregon man trying to feed his 700-pound hogs was eaten by the animals Thursday, and sheriff's deputies are trying to determine what led up to his death.

http://www.kptv.com/story/19688341/oregon-man-eaten-by-hogs-body- found-in-several-pieces


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

That's just wild Kejmack! Unbelievable!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

razorback said:


> Plan are in works for "The Great American Bacon Round-Up"  I will have my BACON!!!
> 
> We have wild hogs here like crazy!!! DH and FIL use to hunt them back in the day, they say you have to get the little ones, they are tastier =( BUT they are so cute!!! Why couldn't the big ugly boars be tasty? And the way you prepare it makes all the difference in the world. Don't ask me how though I haven't got a clue, I'm a city girl that married a guy who's dad would cook turtle soup.


I leave my game in a cooler for awhile to bleed out. Open drain and keep adding ice. When blood gone so is gamey taste. I have grown to like a little gaminess so I dont do this as long as some but it works on any game.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> I leave my game in a cooler for awhile to bleed out. Open drain and keep adding ice. When blood gone so is gamey taste. I have grown to like a little gaminess so I dont do this as long as some but it works on any game.


Absolutely! During my career days when my job consumed me the deer we killed over the weekend would be basically quartered up and iced down in coolers and I'd bone some out and put it in the freezer in the evenings when I got home from work; it's taken as long as nine days for two deer this way, BUT, it really cleans the meat up and gets rid of the gamey taste for sure.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

kejmack said:


> *I TOLD Y'ALL PIGS ARE NOT NICE!!!!*
> 
> COOS BAY, OR (KPTV) -
> 
> ...


Saw that this morning ...  I know, I have had to take a 2 X 4 to sow pig a few times ...


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Mental note: If you have to kill someone dump their body in with a bunch of large hogs. Crap, did I type that out loud?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Prefer a wood chipper an the river myself. Whoops!:eyebulge:


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> Mental note: If you have to kill someone dump their body in with a bunch of large hogs. Crap, did I type that out loud?


Surely you do know how well hogs will hide the smell of anything, just saying.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/29391_405974002368_3295444_n.jpg


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Just bought 3 lbs of bacon!


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Startingout-Blair said:


> That's just wild Kejmack! Unbelievable!


When I was in high school, I was feeding our hogs one day and a barn cat fell off the fence into the hog pen. He was gone in seconds. It was sickening. I never forgot that. I do not trust hogs and I do not make pets out of them.


----------



## AnonyManx (Oct 2, 2012)

kejmack said:


> But once you've had homegrown pork, you will NEVER want anything else. It is so darn good.


True.

We can't have any practical animals in this part of suburbia - not even a couple of chickens. And we're overrun by deer that have no predators (except cars). I need to buy a crossbow...

Heck, we're limited to less than 100 sq ft of veggie gardens in our back yards*. I have an established relationship with a rancher about 20 miles away who raises pastured beef, lamb, goat, and chickens, as well as forage pigs (supplemented with whey from a local cheese maker). Best meat ever. I reserve my animals (with a deposit to lock in the price) a year in advance. I supplement with additional milk-fed bacon and pork chops from our Amish dairy farmers. Yum.

* Our city pushes people to only grow veggies in the "community garden plots", which are generally under the high-voltage lines. There is no water to the area, so you're relying on rain or carrying water in low-rain times. The plots are fairly small, and you basically have to drive to them. There is a by-design vacant 1/8-acre space just 2 houses down from me, but we're not allowed to do anything productive with it. It's even totally sunny.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Front page news yesterday, there ain't gonna be no shortage a bacon er pork products. Only higher prices. 

Nice scam ta raise prices be all it is.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

One thing you can do is quit buying the pretty bacon for $5 a pound and buy bacon pieces that come in 3 LB packages for $6. These are all the pieces that would not work in a pretty package of sliced bacon. If you pick carefully you can get packages that have more meat than a regular package on a pound by pound basis. You will get big hunks of fat but I render that down and feed the rest to the dogs.

By the way, it tastes the same.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Yup, bout all I buy be bits an pieces. Same bacon just leftovers be all. Fat be good ta store fer cookin later on.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Front page news yesterday, there ain't gonna be no shortage a bacon er pork products. Only higher prices.
> 
> Nice scam ta raise prices be all it is.


I'm already seeing it, stocked up on bacon for the month already up 2.00 a package =(

Got good deals on pork loin and chops though so that kinda evens it out. Also pick up some boston butts for 0.88 lbs I haven't seen that price in YEARS!!! I can remember Dollars Days at the local store, that stopped about 2 years ago =(


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

That be a steal on butts! I'd buy all I could at that price!


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

cnsper said:


> One thing you can do is quit buying the pretty bacon for $5 a pound and buy bacon pieces that come in 3 LB packages for $6. These are all the pieces that would not work in a pretty package of sliced bacon. If you pick carefully you can get packages that have more meat than a regular package on a pound by pound basis. You will get big hunks of fat but I render that down and feed the rest to the dogs.
> 
> By the way, it tastes the same.


We use to do that until they quit selling that way here. Use to be able to buy boxes of the stuff now no where to be found.


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

Got me 5 pounds of bacon last week, along with half a ham and a few steaks. That was not my cheapest shopping trip as of late...


OH well. Going to get a few more pounds in the next day or two. Ya know, it sucks. Normally we only had bacon at the most, 3 times a month. Now I want it every day. Guess it's true what they say: The harder it is to get something, the more you want to have it.


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

kejmack said:


> When I was in high school, I was feeding our hogs one day and a barn cat fell off the fence into the hog pen. He was gone in seconds. It was sickening. I never forgot that. I do not trust hogs and I do not make pets out of them.


In the 50's and 60's my Grandpa raised hogs and corn (he was an Iowa farmer, what else would he raise?) and when we'd visit he'd let me "help" him feed the hogs. I don't remember much of the layout but they were in big pits and he'd dump the corn by the bushel load on down. I'd want to throw one ear at a time but of course he'd dump it all and I, being all of five and a city girl, threw a fit. I wanted to see the piggies chase the corn when I threw it.

But I do remember Grandma being pretty worried during farrowing time. Grandpa would be down in the pit with the sows then, and apparently more than one farmer in the area had been seriously injured or killed attending his hogs. But Grandpa never got hurt, just like he never got stung by his bees. When he retired and moved out west, he never ate store pork. Said it tasted bad.

If I ever do get a pig, his/her name will be Pork Chop. All of the animals are getting names like Pot Roast, Shish Kabob, etc. Mostly to remind ME what they're all about!


----------

